

The Cyborg: Kevin Warwick is the World's First Human-Robot Hybrid - superberliner
http://www.motherboard.tv/2010/8/10/the-cyborg-kevin-warwick-is-the-world-s-first-human-robot-hybrid

======
bediger
Before you even bother with this one, consult Google about "Captain Cyborg":

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=captain+cyborg](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=captain+cyborg)

Kevin Warwick is widely regarded as a self-parody.

